# Wanna Guess Who's This Is ???



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

'09 33T Contender Trip 350 Yamaies..It Just got here....WOW !!!


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

Someone with more money in the bank than me.


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Someone who works for The City of Houston?????


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

The traffic cop around La Grange on the way to my deer lease?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Dad gum. gas costs to the power of 3. That stated sure would like to ride in it one time!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

someone with a HELL of alot more money than me!!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

The president of TSU?


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

Someone with one heck of a gas bill!!!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Brandon Backe


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Someone that wears a Rolex?


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

*lol*

Someones FUTURE ex wife!


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

NAWWWW That is a Planet Ocean boat for sure


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm guessing that is the new Papotanic!


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

He who can order that sweet ride, dang sure isn't bothered by the price of GAS!!!!!!


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

Exactamundo!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, I can tell you who it ain't!!! That's for sure!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

a,k,a - Huge Gas Bill Platt


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

that thing looks real, real fast...and real, real wet. what are the performance numbers on that pig?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bill Platt!!!!!!!!!!







The new Papotanic !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

It' no Cape Horn, but it'll do, I suppose.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Pimp Daddy!!


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

En Fuego said:


> It's not a Fountain, but it'll do, I suppose.


*fixed


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Look again. They are tucked in there.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't know but he the man!!!!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Dusty Barber???????????


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

I see them now - I'm used to seeing those big honkin Keikiffer (sp) hanging off the back of the 36', but this is a 33.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

CEO Exxon


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw a guy...and this sounds like a lie, but it isnt, launching a 30+ foot pursuit or contender, couldnt tell from my distance, with 4 F O U R 300hp yams on it.

I was at Deep Sea headquarters and had just walked out the back door and was watching him launch at the city ramp there in Port A. 4 300's....that still blows my mind.

How much does it cost just to turn the key?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Contender*

Jose Reyes - Owner of Papotanic


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That is one bad boat, but is 1400 hp a bit overkill for a 33ft boat. Wouldn't it run the same with 2 350's.


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Bill, is it going to be ready for this weekend?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I don't like the looks of the stern*

Too cluttered with triple 350s. Would look much better with twin 525s.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Captain WFO Bill Platt & Jose Reyes Owners of Papotanic III ... They will be fishing a '07 Contender 36 Open W/ Trip 250 Yamaha's On loan from Texas Sport Fishing Seabrook. Papotanic III will be ready in about 2 weeks.. *


----------



## Htown (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it Pablo Escobar's boat?,LOL!


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

my newest most envied person


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Wonder if he saved the old "Drive it like you stole it" sticker off of Pap 1?


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

An HPD Sgt. or the Chief of police. Maybe Abe Saveddra.....or Hugh Hefner. Ultimately God.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

trodery said:


> Someone that wears a Rolex?


lol. most people probably didn't get that joke.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

or a Seiko.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

:wink: Like water off an old duck's back!!!.................. wtc


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

The sticker will be on it!!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

nice boat!!!!!


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Will it float with em on the back in water!


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

*Whose Ship????????*

Why pick on the poor City of Houston employees?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> lol. most people probably didn't get that joke.


It's probably a true statment AND I cracked myself up when I typed it


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

... and I bet he doesn't catch more than 4 nice kings on his first trip 12 miles offshore...


----------



## KAT DADDY (Mar 27, 2007)

PLATT!!!!!!!! JOSE!!!!!!!! BANK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

is my birthday coming early this year??!! wow, my fiance must LOVE ME! haha


----------



## notenuftime (Apr 22, 2008)

one of the Grehey boys (Valero CEO)


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

trodery said:


> Someone that wears a Rolex?


made me laugh!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I will be running it on the Clear lake Thursday, Test and tuning with Yamaha on board. Yes, "WFO"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

trodery said:


> It's probably a true statment AND I cracked myself up when I typed it


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

After that thread, I decided to trade mine in for 250 timex watches.

Brandon


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> That is one bad boat, but is 1400 hp a bit overkill for a 33ft boat. Wouldn't it run the same with 2 350's.


You need new batteries for your calculator- 3 x 350 = 1050.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

That might be Bill Platts............


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Someone needs to ask Platt about him serving hot dogs on a boat a few years ago at Poco.



papotanic36 said:


> I will be running it on the Clear lake Thursday, Test and tuning with Yamaha on board. Yes, "WFO"


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> After that thread, I decided to trade mine in for 250 timex watches.
> 
> Brandon


After that thread, I have been staring at every Rolex I see, to see if the second hand jumps or sweeps !


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

mickey eastmans boat


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Gee, Bill, who are you going to get to do the electronics? Jk, nice looking ride, you and Jose try and stay out of trouble.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

You can come and see it at Surfside Marina this weekend I'll have 5 or 6 boats there to show..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> You need new batteries for your calculator- 3 x 350 = 1050.


Sorry, I did it by 4. My bad boss!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

were taking bids on the electronics.
who sould I use any recommendations?


----------



## 22Gulfcoast (Jul 2, 2008)

*Haulin A....*

Not Obama...they ain't green!


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

I HEAR MILLINIUM IS PRETTY GOOD























papotanic36 said:


> were taking bids on the electronics.
> who sould I use any recommendations?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

NO WAY JOSE!!!


----------



## Sixtoe (Jul 8, 2004)

I KNOW JOSE



papotanic36 said:


> NO WAY JOSE!!!


----------



## MAHI (Sep 26, 2005)

*ELECTRONICS?*

*DON'T USE* BREAKWATER THEY TRIED GETTING TO ME.." STICKING IT to ME " A COUPLE YEARS AGO *OVER $900.00* FOR A .45 CENT DIODE....... BE CAUTIOUS


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Bill does his own electronics, Mahi. Kind of an inside joke.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Amen!*

Amen brother!!!!


fish'nchipper said:


> Someone with more money in the bank than me.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

BUMP THE BOAT IN GEAR TODAY FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAY . EASED INTO IT SEEN 71 MPH LET OFF SURE TO SEE 73 OR 75MPH WOW!!! 250 GAL ON BOARD 5 PEOPLE ON BOARD THE FAMOUS JOHNNY WALKER, MIKE REED, STEP SON SCOTTY ,YAHAMA TEC AND MY SELF. WHAT A RIDE


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey,

aWSOME RIDE...Thanks for the borrow of the new part of you new boat already.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

NOT A PROBLEM!!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

someone i need to become really good buds with...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bill, what's a "Yahama" tech?


----------



## swade36 (Jun 26, 2008)

Am I getting warmer or colder?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I believe it is "Dr." Reyes, so I suppose you are getting warmer with Dr. Evil.


Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

At the risk of being accused a stalker, here is the "papotanic" resume (gotta love Google).

http://kingfish.flwoutdoors.com/ap/team.cfm?mtrteamid=311


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Who was 2 time Division 8 SKA Champs..Was it *&^$%$ OR !#$&*() ?


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

trodery said:


> It's probably a true statment AND I cracked myself up when I typed it


I bet he also has a $12,000 R/C airplane (watch out for the wristrocket and the haters)


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i think it needs a poling platform...ja ja ja!!


----------

